# “Steering” someone away from a movie



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Sometimes people will say they want to see a movie strictly because of the title. “Fatal Attraction”, “Dirty Dancing” are obvious…when those movies came out we knew what they were about. “Pretty Woman”….(even though Julia Roberts played a prostitute) combine the title with all the buzz, well no big mystery.

But sometimes when people haven’t heard much about the actual storyline or they haven’t read a review it can lead to problems.

For example, I remember back in the 70s when “One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest” came out. I was having dinner with a friend and his parents said they were planning on seeing it. They said “We love a good comedy!” 

 Um,…we had to carefully explain it was not a comedy.


“Pulp Fiction”…a demure, religious, conservative woman at the office where I was working said she and her husband were thinking about seeing it. mg1: I somehow discouraged her….citing lots of violence and profanity.

My aunt (in her 80s) is quite hip and keeps up with current events and pop culture. But she is extremely bothered by “bad words” of any kind. (even damn or hell) When the movie “Precious” came out she mentioned she wanted to go see it. _(uh oh) _So since I'd recently seen it I didn’t pull any punches – I told her it had rape, incest, violence, child abuse, and every 3 minutes someone said the “F” word. So she passed. FTR I thought "Precious" was a good movie, and M'onique's Oscar was well-deserved, but the movie was definitely not for my aunt.

Have you ever steered someone away from a movie, or on the flip side would you want someone to steer you away from seeing a movie for whatever reason?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2015)

That's a good question, AC!

I think I would rather they steer me away from what they know would scare or disgust me. I would make the end decision myself of course.

Unless I was 100% certain it would be welcome, I'd be reluctant to steer someone else away.


----------



## Lon (Oct 12, 2015)

I see what I wish to see irrespective of the critics, professional and non professional.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Lon said:


> I see what I wish to see irrespective of the critics, professional and non professional.



Lon, I don’t consider myself to be a movie critic in any sense.  The examples I cited were not to sway anyone due to my opinion about whether a movie is good, bad, mediocre.

However, if (for example) someone was known to be very bothered/emotionally upset by…say, abortion, and they told me they want to see “The Cider House Rules” and didn’t know what it’s about, I _might_ mention the abortion factor. Of course, the actual decision to see it or not would be theirs.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 12, 2015)

I would want somebody to steer me away from a movie with endless cussing and violence. I wish somebody had steered me away from White Men Can't Jump. I watched a few minutes of it and heard MF dozens and dozens of times. Needless to say, I didn't watch the rest of it.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, Shirley, that's what I mean.  My ears can take just about anything within the context of the story but it would embarrass my aunt to hear certain words. She is ultra-proper.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey, are you calling me an ultra-proper?!?!? :mad-new:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm with Shirley. Feel free to steer me away from the movies where they use the F-word in every sentence.  I actually find it comical, distracting, and probably there because the writers assume the actors have no talent to draw your attention otherwise, or maybe the writers have no talent.  I usually turn those off.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Hey, are you calling me an ultra-proper?!?!? :mad-new:



I would never do that!!  But seriously, when I visit aunt & uncle I like to relax and tell funny stories, etc. I have to watch my tongue when I get tickled, though, even when repeating what someone else said. :laugh: The movie "Precious" was super rough, and aunt would have walked out.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 12, 2015)

I recently seen a new release Australian made movie despite people trying to put me off seeing it , I have mentioned the movie on here before and I thought it was very well made ( about half the movie was filmed in Broken Hill NSW where I was born and raised) The movie is about a man who had ever been out of the isolated town in his life, and decides to travel to Darwin , Northern Territory, to take advantage of the Euthanasia laws in that part of Australia after learning he had incurable cancer ( The law was only legal for an very short period)  
the only reason I was given not to see the movie was the few "F" words mentioned ... I'm glad I seen the movie ..it was very sad but on the other hand it gives you an insite in to euthanasia. He traveled a distance of 3200 ( one way )  to Darwin only to discover the law to allow people to die with dignity had been withdrawn


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 12, 2015)

What's the name of that movie Kadee?


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

I unfortunately watched "Rosemary's Baby" when I was pregnant.

Yow!!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 12, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> What's the name of that movie Kadee?



Last Cab to Darwin ...  Michael Caton .....https://www.eventcinemas.com.au/Movie/Last-Cab-To-Darwin


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


> I unfortunately watched "Rosemary's Baby" when I was pregnant.
> 
> Yow!!



What a coincidence Pookie! I read the book when I was pregnant...yep, Yow!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Kadee. I'll watch for it.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> What a coincidence Pookie! I read the book when I was pregnant...yep, Yow!



Holy cow! YOW!!

We need to make a list of movies and books NOT to watch or read when pregnant!


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

I ask people to let me know if a movie has any violence against children in it.   If so, I don't watch it.  I also like to know quite a bit about a movie before I see it so if someone who has seen it won't tell me I go to Moviespoiler.com  I don't mind bad language as much as some people do but not too crazy about hearing the F word at the beginning and the end of every sentence.  

I can't recall ever trying to steer anyone away from a movie though.


----------

